# Betta Fins curling and edges turning white colour



## Pavan007 (Feb 22, 2018)

Guys please help me to fix this issue as I found this type of fins in my beta a week ago and now his fins are more damaging please help me to solve his problem


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi, welcome to the forum, I'm sorry your betta is having problems. With that amount of info we really have no way to know what may be going on with your betta. Can you please fill out the form found at this link http://www.bettafish.com/99-betta-f...-out-form-so-we-can-best-help-your-betta.html ? Just copy and paste it into this thread and fill it out. It will help us help your betta. Clear photos of what is going on with him will also help.


----------



## Pavan007 (Feb 22, 2018)

Housing:
How many gallons is your tank? 2.5 gallons
Does it have a filter? Sponge filter
Does it have a heater? No as it's hot climate in india
What temperature is your tank? Between 70-80°F
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind? No

Food:
What food brand do you use? Toiyo
Do you feed flakes or pellets? Pellets 
Freeze-dried? Yes sometimes
How often do you feed your Betta? How much? Daily 8 pellets and once a blood worms in a week

Maintenance:Before your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change? Once in a week
What percentage of water did you change? Full tank
What is the source of your water? Ground water 
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water? Second one
What additives do you use? What brand of conditioner? Dr. Aqua

Water Parameters:not tested
What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you. Important: Test your water *before* the regular water change; not after one.

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness (GH):
Alkalinity (KH):

Symptoms and Treatment:
When did you first notice the symptoms? A week ago 
How has your Betta?s appearance changed?white fins at edges
How has your Betta?s behavior changed? Normal
Is your Betta still eating?yes
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how?no I don't know which cause it is
Does your Betta have any history of being ill?no
How long have you owned your Betta? 2 months
Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased? No his colour is bright I liked him.


----------



## Pavan007 (Feb 22, 2018)

See white colour on bottom fin same appeared around tail and it got worse and I am worried about it as top fin also curling and turning white


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum! :wave:

The good news is the white is his natural coloring. Some Betta have a "marble" gene which can mean they'll change color as they age. That's what is happening to your Betta.

The pieces missing from his fins could be where he's biting. Note the u-shaped chunks that are missing. No one has ever established a reason that fish bite their own fins. Some believe that those with heavy fins trim their fins to make swimming easier; some believe it's a habit just as fingernail biting is a habit for us; some attribute it to stress. Does he have shady areas to rest or is his tank open and bright? Can you post a full-tank photo?

In the meantime, clean water will keep his fins from being infected. You don't need to do 100% water changes. Two 50% or 25% weekly would be better as 100% do see to be stressful for fish.


----------



## Pavan007 (Feb 22, 2018)

Bro but at first my beta look like below pic but not now all white colour at edges so I am worried will I get back my beta tail colour


----------



## Pavan007 (Feb 22, 2018)

But now see this


----------



## MK8680 (Jan 19, 2018)

He's beautiful.

Also I agree with the above, marbling is not at all rare & I see it in my two oldest. The female experiencing it is showing white in her fin rays. Being a halfmoon, it's probably going to look amazing in a few more months - she's mostly blue & red like yours. The first two photos here are of her over the last 3 days. The last one is about 2 months ago.

Aki isn't the first Betta I've seen do this, either. I have a male (A Boy Named Sue, you can call him Sue for short) who is getting white at the tips of his ventral fins too. My second eldest boy has some white there as well.


----------



## Pavan007 (Feb 22, 2018)

Bro is my betta OK now


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

Pavan007 said:


> Bro is my betta OK now



I believe he is. 

When we refer to marbling, not saying you don't know but in case anyone is wondering, we are referring to some betta's ability to change their color, it's a natural occurrence sort of like what a chameleon or green anole (lizard) does. It does not hurt the fish at all, or mean that the fish is sick. So none of us think that the white is anything to be worried about. Now if you see white fuzz on him then yes that is a problem. 

As RusselThe ShihTzu mentioned in post #5, it appears that your betta is tail biting. Some betta's simply do that, I have one like that, and it isn't really a problem unless the tail gets infected and develops fin rot. It does NOT appear like your boys tail is infected. Just keep the water extra clean and you can add an Indian Almond Leaf to the water, both of those will help to keep infection at bay.

If you post a picture of your whole tank we can tell you if the tank itself might be stressing him out and causing him to tail bite, bettas like heavily planted tanks, bear tanks can cause them to become stressed, they also don't like brightly lit tanks so if yours is brightly lit more top cover to dim it might help.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Pavan007 said:


> Does it have a heater? No as it's hot climate in india
> What temperature is your tank? Between 70-80°F.


Although where you live is hot, the tank temperature swing is too much. I'd recommend to get a heater and keep it 78 - 82F all the time.


----------



## Pavan007 (Feb 22, 2018)

My aquarium Bro I changed the plastic decorators with Indian almond leaves he hides behind leaves as he thinks as binding place


----------

